# Comunque mantenersi a - 20 kg



## Pincopallino (7 Luglio 2022)

In perfetta forma fisica, e’ tanta roba.
E fare una corsa a piedi contro un figlio, atleta, non arrivare davanti ma subito dietro, è ancora più tanta roba. 
Solo che io domani avrò dolori, lui no.


----------



## CIRCE74 (7 Luglio 2022)

I traguardi più belli sono quelli che arrivano dalle prove più difficili...goditi i tuoi -20...sei stato bravo e te li meriti.
Riguardo al figlio considera che lui volendo dopo sarebbe anche potuto andare a fare sesso...te non lo so


----------



## Nono (7 Luglio 2022)

- 20 ... ci vogliono + 2 palle belle grosse

Per curiosità stamani mi sono pesato e sono + 1 rispetto a quando mi hai conosciuto. 

Dovrei farcela per l'estate


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Luglio 2022)

Beh è tutto commisurato anche all' altezza...
20 kg su di me sarebbero tantissimi da smaltire...ma già se hai un altezza "umana"...sono sempre tanti....ma non è impossibile perderli...
La parte difficile..
È mantenere il peso forma...
Perché quando sei a dieta sei super motivato perché vedi l ago della bilancia scendere...
Ma raggiunto il peso giusto...lo devi mantenere...
Una vita di sacrifici...


----------



## ologramma (7 Luglio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> In perfetta forma fisica, e’ tanta roba.
> E fare una corsa a piedi contro un figlio, atleta, non arrivare davanti ma subito dietro, è ancora più tanta roba.
> Solo che io domani avrò dolori, lui no.


come mi disse mio padre : i cavalli si vedono all'arrivo.
Io ne ho persi 15 ma dalla mia ho la  mia bella età.
Comperati ieri pantaloni di due taglie in meno , il sopra non so perchè rimane così , non è che sfiguro ,mi sono stati fatti complimenti ma il numero impresso  sulla carta d'identità rimane quello , aimè


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Beh è tutto commisurato anche all' altezza...
> 20 kg su di me sarebbero tantissimi da smaltire...ma già se hai un altezza "umana"...sono sempre tanti....ma non è impossibile perderli...
> La parte difficile..
> È mantenere il peso forma...
> ...


Sto mantenendo da circa sei mesi. Perché il meno 20 è a sei mesi fa.


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> - 20 ... ci vogliono + 2 palle belle grosse
> 
> Per curiosità stamani mi sono pesato e sono + 1 rispetto a quando mi hai conosciuto.
> 
> Dovrei farcela per l'estate


Te li faccio smaltire io...porcellino....


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Luglio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Sto mantenendo da circa sei mesi. Perché il meno 20 è a sei mesi fa.


Complimenti!!!
Continua a mantenerti...
Io ho alcune amiche che ciclicamente si mettono a dieta...
Perdono anche tanti kg...
Ma puntualmente poi li riprendono...


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Luglio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> come mi disse mio padre : i cavalli si vedono all'arrivo.
> Io ne ho persi 15 ma dalla mia ho la  mia bella età.
> Comperati ieri pantaloni di due taglie in meno , il sopra non so perchè rimane così , non è che sfiguro ,mi sono stati fatti complimenti ma il numero impresso  sulla carta d'identità rimane quello , aimè


Dobbiamo accettare le cose che non possiamo cambiare caro mio e conviverci


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Complimenti!!!
> Continua a mantenerti...
> Io ho alcune amiche che ciclicamente si mettono a dieta...
> Perdono anche tanti kg...
> Ma puntualmente poi li riprendono...


Di loro che ad Auschwitz non ce ne era uno grasso.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Luglio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Di loro che ad Auschwitz non ce ne era uno grasso.



Lo dice sempre una mia carissima amica....

Ma è vero...
Io onestamente sono sempre stra attenta a cosa mangio...ma cazz è a volte difficile...
L altra sera cena improvvisata a casa di amici...
Io ho mangiato un insalata e la bresaola...
Loro pappardelle al ragù e poi salamella...
Che ingiustizia


----------



## ologramma (7 Luglio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Di loro che ad Auschwitz non ce ne era uno grasso.


è la stessa o quasi cosa che mi disse mio figlio quando , anni fa, gli dissi che volevo dimagrire e non lo facevo mai , mentre guardavamo la tv che dava 
i campi di concentramento in serbia  , mi disse vedi papà  ne trovi qualcuno in ciccia ?
Ho visto  e ci sono stato  sono rimasto senza parole da quello che ho visto , io mi sono rifiutato di fare foto mentre scolaresche di diverse nazioni ci si mettevano in posa  , visivamente ricordo tutto e mi basta a ricordare il dolore che hanno provato


----------



## omicron (7 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Complimenti!!!
> Continua a mantenerti...
> Io ho alcune amiche che ciclicamente si mettono a dieta...
> Perdono anche tanti kg...
> Ma puntualmente poi li riprendono...


ah beh, se dopo che hai perso kg ti rimetti a mangiare quello che non si dovrebbe mangiare a prescindere, certo che li riprendi


----------



## Nono (7 Luglio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Te li faccio smaltire io...porcellino....


Non so se ti conviene.... quel chiletto in più è andato tutto lì


----------



## ologramma (7 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ah beh, se dopo che hai perso kg ti rimetti a mangiare quello che non si dovrebbe mangiare a prescindere, certo che li riprendi


poi se l'organismo si abitua  al poco mangiare , intendo negli anni , rimangiare un po' di più ,nel mio caso  mi fa sentire pesante e non è un bel dormire


----------



## omicron (7 Luglio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> poi se l'organismo si abitua  al poco mangiare , intendo negli anni , rimangiare un po' di più ,nel mio caso  mi fa sentire pesante e non è un bel dormire


l'organismo non si abitua al poco mangiare, l'organismo ha bisogno di un tot che dipende dal tipo di vita che si fa
ovvio che se perdi kg poi ti rimetti a fare scorpacciate di pasta o gelato o dolci o pizza o alcolici, poi non ti lamentare se ingrassi di nuovo, non è colpa della dieta che non dura ma di te che non hai idea di cosa sia un'alimentazione equilibrata


----------



## Reginatriste72 (7 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> I traguardi più belli sono quelli che arrivano dalle prove più difficili...goditi i tuoi -20...sei stato bravo e te li meriti.
> Riguardo al figlio considera che lui volendo dopo sarebbe anche potuto andare a fare sesso...te non lo so


Ci riesce…. Ci riesce… anche dopo una corsa… serve solo l’ispirazione giusta


----------



## ologramma (7 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> l'organismo non si abitua al poco mangiare, l'organismo ha bisogno di un tot che dipende dal tipo di vita che si fa
> ovvio che se perdi kg poi ti rimetti a fare scorpacciate di pasta o gelato o dolci o pizza o alcolici, poi non ti lamentare se ingrassi di nuovo, non è colpa della dieta che non dura ma di te che non hai idea di cosa sia un'alimentazione equilibrata


 per i giovani può essere come dici ma per chi è in avanti con la vita  le scorpacciate abbondanti rimangono un ricordo  , quindi togliere il grasso in eccesso  per noi è duro e faticoso .
Ti portavo il mio esempio , se poi vedessi un mio amico che di dieta non ne vuole parlare e la moglie cucina ogni ben di Dio pieno di grassi  , ora si lamenta che ha difficoltà  a camminare   ma digerisce tutto


----------



## omicron (7 Luglio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> per i giovani può essere come dici ma per chi è in avanti con la vita  le scorpacciate abbondanti rimangono un ricordo  , quindi togliere il grasso in eccesso  per noi è duro e faticoso .
> Ti portavo il mio esempio , se poi vedessi un mio amico che di dieta non ne vuole parlare e la moglie cucina ogni ben di Dio pieno di grassi  , ora si lamenta che ha difficoltà  a camminare   ma digerisce tutto


fai confusione... andando avanti con l'età il fabbisogno diminuisce, ma ad esempio sylvester stallone che ha compiuto 76 anni ed è ancora bello fisicato, fa attività pesante, ha un fabbisogno maggiore di te che cmq fai sport, quindi tutto è correlato a quello che fai, conosco una signora istruttrice di cross fit che ha 66 anni, mangia bene ma mangia come un lupo, è normale, ha un consumo elevato


----------



## Carola (7 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Lo dice sempre una mia carissima amica....
> 
> Ma è vero...
> Io onestamente sono sempre stra attenta a cosa mangio...ma cazz è a volte difficile...
> ...


ma goditi la cena e poi altri gg mangi bene
Io nn capisco ho colleghe che mangiano insalata a go go mai una pasta qnd andiamo a pranzo dicono beata te ma io non sono mica un grissino sono 64 kg x 173 di altezza però faccio
Sport per cui forse dovrei perdere due kg ma chissenefrega io la pasta  la pizza me li concedo eccome !!! Tra altor nn dimagriscono loro perché x me si blocca metabolismo 

Diminuirei se  potessi una taglia di tette contro parere del mio compagno ma xche x fare sport sono scomode !!!!


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Luglio 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Ci riesce…. Ci riesce… anche dopo una corsa… serve solo l’ispirazione giusta


Pure l'aspirazione giusta, non solo l'ispirazione.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (7 Luglio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Pure l'aspirazione giusta, non solo l'ispirazione.


Dipende sempre da chi


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Lo dice sempre una mia carissima amica....
> 
> Ma è vero...
> Io onestamente sono sempre stra attenta a cosa mangio...ma cazz è a volte difficile...
> ...


è la quantità che fa ingrassare.
Bastava mangiare una porzioncina di pappardelle e mezza salamella. Non succedeva niente


----------



## Koala (7 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Beh è tutto commisurato anche all' altezza...
> 20 kg su di me sarebbero tantissimi da smaltire...ma già se hai un altezza "umana"...sono sempre tanti....ma non è impossibile perderli...
> La parte difficile..
> È mantenere il peso forma...
> ...


Io sono a -30 e veramente è difficile ma se entri nel mood di mangiare pulito sempre concedendoti qualche sfizio ogni tanto ce la fai… certo se mangi fritto e schifezze sempre è un attimo e li riprendi


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Luglio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Io sono a -30 e veramente è difficile ma se entri nel mood di mangiare pulito sempre concedendoti qualche sfizio ogni tanto ce la fai… certo se mangi fritto e schifezze sempre è un attimo e li riprendi


Complimenti!!!!
Bravissima!


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Luglio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> è la quantità che fa ingrassare.
> Bastava mangiare una porzioncina di pappardelle e mezza salamella. Non succedeva niente


Verissimo. Io carboidrato dipendente, mangio pasta tutti i giorni. 100 grammi.


----------



## omicron (7 Luglio 2022)

a leggervi mi sento strana, mai mangiati né pane né pasta... non ne sento proprio il bisogno


----------



## CIRCE74 (7 Luglio 2022)

Posso essere stronzissima???...Io la mattina mi faccio 2 colazioni, di cui 1 è un cornetto alla crema, pranzo sempre mangiato primo e secondo, merendina (in genere un panino), a cena mi limito al secondo...ma a fine ci mangio un dolcino


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Posso essere stronzissima???...Io la mattina mi faccio 2 colazioni, di cui 1 è un cornetto alla crema, pranzo sempre mangiato primo e secondo, merendina (in genere un panino), a cena mi limito al secondo...ma a fine ci mangio un dolcino


Ok...
Sono gia sotto casa tua con un manganello per prenderti a mazzate
Guarda pure fuori dalla finestra che tanto mi riconosci


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Luglio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Verissimo. Io carboidrato dipendente, mangio pasta tutti i giorni. 100 grammi.


beh dai 100 grammi e un'ottima dose


----------



## omicron (7 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Posso essere stronzissima???...Io la mattina mi faccio 2 colazioni, di cui 1 è un cornetto alla crema, pranzo sempre mangiato primo e secondo, merendina (in genere un panino), a cena mi limito al secondo...ma a fine ci mangio un dolcino


mi brucia lo stomaco e mi sale il mal di testa solo a leggerti


----------



## CIRCE74 (7 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ok...
> Sono gia sotto casa tua con un manganello per prenderti a mazzate
> Guarda pure fuori dalla finestra che tanto mi riconosci


capelli rosa???...ti vedo


----------



## Reginatriste72 (7 Luglio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Verissimo. Io carboidrato dipendente, mangio pasta tutti i giorni. 100 grammi.


Toglietemi tutto ma non la pasta, tutti i primi in generale li adoro


----------



## CIRCE74 (7 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> mi brucia lo stomaco e mi sale il mal di testa solo a leggerti


c'ho sempre fame


----------



## omicron (7 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> c'ho sempre fame


ma che tu abbia sempre fame ci credo, con tutti quegli zuccheri hai la glicemia che fa le montagne russe
solo che a me sale il mal di testa e lo stomaco mi va in fiamme
mi sa che ha ragione un mio amico che dice che sono aliena...    ma sono aliena da parte di mamma perchè lei è come me, o io sono come lei


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Luglio 2022)

Buona la pasta, ma vuoi mettere una mucca braciata?
Se muggisce ancora poi è pure meglio.
E pesce. Tanto. Crudo.

Devo avere qualche gene primitivo.


----------



## CIRCE74 (7 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma che tu abbia sempre fame ci credo, con tutti quegli zuccheri hai la glicemia che fa le montagne russe
> solo che a me sale il mal di testa e lo stomaco mi va in fiamme
> mi sa che ha ragione un mio amico che dice che sono aliena...    ma sono aliena da parte di mamma perchè lei è come me, o io sono come lei


Io se non mangio svengo...sempre stata così...mi prendono proprio i crampi...la cosa più bella quando andavo a cena fuori con qualcuno, magari primo appuntamento, si aspettavano prendessi una insalatina e invece mangiavo il mondo...restavano basiti
per me mangiare resta una delle cosa più belle della vita...insieme ad altro ovviamente


----------



## omicron (7 Luglio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Buona la pasta, ma vuoi mettere una mucca braciata?
> Se muggisce ancora poi è pure meglio.
> E pesce. Tanto. Crudo.
> 
> Devo avere qualche gene primitivo.


un bel filetto cotto come dio comanda piace anche a me
il pesce crudo no


----------



## omicron (7 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Io se non mangio svengo...sempre stata così...mi prendono proprio i crampi...la cosa più bella quando andavo a cena fuori con qualcuno, magari primo appuntamento, si aspettavano prendessi una insalatina e invece mangiavo il mondo...restavano basiti
> per me mangiare resta una delle cosa più belle della vita...insieme ad altro ovviamente


ma la tua è una fortuna, hai un metabolismo bello veloce


----------



## CIRCE74 (7 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma la tua è una fortuna, hai un metabolismo bello veloce


vero...sempre avuta questa fortuna...da ragazzina avevo il problema di dimagrire troppo...sono arrivata a pesare 47 Kg...era veramente poco, ma mangiavo un sacco, una volta finita la crescita sono arrivata ad un peso decente.


----------



## oriente70 (7 Luglio 2022)

20 kg sono tanti. Come ti senti ora? 
Per mantenere il peso basta non mangiare porcate e fare un po di movimento tutti i giorni.. Ci vuole costanza ... non di nome ma di fatto ..


----------



## Ulisse (7 Luglio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Sto mantenendo da circa sei mesi. Perché il meno 20 è a sei mesi fa.


ma quanto sei alto e quanto pesi?


----------



## patroclo (7 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Posso essere stronzissima???...Io la mattina mi faccio 2 colazioni, di cui 1 è un cornetto alla crema, pranzo sempre mangiato primo e secondo, merendina (in genere un panino), a cena mi limito al secondo...ma a fine ci mangio un dolcino


uguale (magari il tost al posto del cornetto)...ma mica mi sento stronzo


----------



## Ulisse (7 Luglio 2022)

io sto attento all'alimentazione.
Colazione molto robusta, pranzo molto leggero (spesso frutta), cena in genere proteica.
Sport almeno una volta al giorno. Nuoto e corsa 
Carboidrati e grassi sotto controllo ma nn mi privo di niente.
Semplicemente, se una sera faccio una braciata con gli amici, poi i giorni successivi faccio ancora più attenzione a cosa mangio ed incremento lo sport.
Sono abbastanza soddisfatto della mia forma fisica.


----------



## Ulisse (7 Luglio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Buona la pasta, ma vuoi mettere una mucca braciata?
> Se muggisce ancora poi è pure meglio.
> E pesce. Tanto. Crudo.


La carne deve solo essere passata sulla brace.
Serve più che altro per sterilizzare la parte esterna perchè toccata da più persone 

La maggior parte di quello che viene dal mare, va gustato crudo.
tutti i frutti di mare e molti pesci, danno il massimo se mangiati così.
Ovviamente, un occhio maggiore va posto sulla qualità e provenienza


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> La carne deve solo essere passata sulla brace.
> Serve più che altro per sterilizzare la parte esterna perchè toccata da più persone
> 
> La maggior parte di quello che viene dal mare, va gustato crudo.
> ...


“L'anisakidosi o anisakiasi è un'infezione parassitaria del tratto gastrointestinale causata dall'ingestione di *pesce crudo* o non sufficientemente cotto contenente le larve di *parassiti*(nematodi) appartenenti alla famiglia Anisakidae (che include i generi Anisakis, Pseudoterranova e Contracaecum)”


----------



## omicron (7 Luglio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> La carne deve solo essere passata sulla brace.
> Serve più che altro per sterilizzare la parte esterna perchè toccata da più persone
> 
> La maggior parte di quello che viene dal mare, va gustato crudo.
> ...


ma la consistenza del pesce crudo...


----------



## Ulisse (7 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> “L'anisakidosi o anisakiasi è un'infezione parassitaria del tratto gastrointestinale causata dall'ingestione di *pesce crudo* o non sufficientemente cotto contenente le larve di *parassiti*(nematodi) appartenenti alla famiglia Anisakidae (che include i generi Anisakis, Pseudoterranova e Contracaecum)”


Certo, esiste il rischio.
Ma sfortunatamente qualsiasi cosa butti in pancia non è sicura al 100%

Per questo ci vuole attenzione.
Il pesce va abbattuto se vuoi essere sicuro.
I frutti di mare devono provenire da uno stabulario certificato.
Io non mi sognerei mai di mangiare frutti di mare, anche se cotti, presi dal venditore ambulante di strada.



omicron ha detto:


> ma la consistenza del pesce crudo...


tagliato sottile, come deve essere, si scioglie in bocca...fai poco caso alla consistenza.
Forse, può dar più fastidio i frutti di mare crudi che spesso hanno un sapore marcato ed una consistenza non piacevolissima per molti.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma la consistenza del pesce crudo...


Tartare ne mangi?


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Luglio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> La carne deve solo essere passata sulla brace.
> Serve più che altro per sterilizzare la parte esterna perchè toccata da più persone
> 
> La maggior parte di quello che viene dal mare, va gustato crudo.
> ...


Ah ma io lo so. Camperei così sul serio.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Luglio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Io non mi sognerei mai di mangiare frutti di mare, anche se cotti, presi dal venditore ambulante di strada.


io ho mangiato le ostriche in spiaggia in Venezuela... Da un baracchino abusivo
Però ci ho bevuto su tanto rum...credo di averle uccise


----------



## CIRCE74 (7 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> io ho mangiato le ostriche in spiaggia in Venezuela... Da un baracchino abusivo
> Però ci ho bevuto su tanto rum...credo di averle uccise


Io ho provato a mangiare le ostriche 2 volte...mi fanno senso in bocca ..le ho sputate tutte e 2 le volte nel tovagliolo


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Io ho provato a mangiare le ostriche 2 volte...mi fanno senso in bocca ..le ho sputate tutte e 2 le volte nel tovagliolo


Le devi ingoiare 
Con del limone


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Le devi ingoiare
> Con del limone


Mi viene fame.


----------



## Koala (7 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Posso essere stronzissima???...Io la mattina mi faccio 2 colazioni, di cui 1 è un cornetto alla crema, pranzo sempre mangiato primo e secondo, merendina (in genere un panino), a cena mi limito al secondo...ma a fine ci mangio un dolcino


E vabbè nella vita ci vuole culo, sei fortunata ad avere un metabolismo veloce… io soffro di disfunzione ormonale, asma che mi porta ad assumere quintali di cortisone all’anno e solo se respiro prendo 3 kg… in famiglia siamo 5 e l’unica ad essere un  sono sempre stata io… si sopravvive comunque eh, ma non è facile vedere tutti che mangiano e se ne strafregano o chi pesa 40 kg e si mette a dieta, gli farei volentieri testa e muro 10 volte al secondo per un giorno intero a ripetizione senza sosta


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Luglio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mi viene fame.



Ho mangiato 2 yogurt al pistacchio...non ti dico io che fame che ho


----------



## ologramma (7 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> fai confusione... andando avanti con l'età il fabbisogno diminuisce, ma ad esempio sylvester stallone che ha compiuto 76 anni ed è ancora bello fisicato, fa attività pesante, ha un fabbisogno maggiore di te che cmq fai sport, quindi tutto è correlato a quello che fai, conosco una signora istruttrice di cross fit che ha 66 anni, mangia bene ma mangia come un lupo, è normale, ha un consumo elevato


Io non sono come rocky  ,mai fatto palestra, moltissimo nuoto che ancora pratico 4 volte a settimana più ginnastica varia.
Ricorda che non abbiamo per tutti la vecchiaia eguale quindi quello che vale per gli i esempi che hai fatto non vale per me


----------



## Vera (7 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Io se non mangio svengo...sempre stata così...mi prendono proprio i crampi...la cosa più bella quando andavo a cena fuori con qualcuno, magari primo appuntamento, si aspettavano prendessi una insalatina e invece mangiavo il mondo...restavano basiti
> per me mangiare resta una delle cosa più belle della vita...insieme ad altro ovviamente


Qua la mano! Io mangio come un bisonte a digiuno da una settimana. Lo dico piano altrimenti  @Arcistufo Flintstone mi fa a pezzi


----------



## omicron (7 Luglio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> tagliato sottile, come deve essere, si scioglie in bocca...fai poco caso alla consistenza.
> Forse, può dar più fastidio i frutti di mare crudi che spesso hanno un sapore marcato ed una consistenza non piacevolissima per molti.


Non ce la faccio, mi si rivolta lo stomaco mi vengono proprio i conati 


Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tartare ne mangi?


No


ologramma ha detto:


> Io non sono come rocky  ,mai fatto palestra, moltissimo nuoto che ancora pratico 4 volte a settimana più ginnastica varia.
> Ricorda che non abbiamo per tutti la vecchiaia eguale quindi quello che vale per gli i esempi che hai fatto non vale per me


La vecchiaia buona o meno ce l’hai in base a come hai vissuto fino ad allora


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Luglio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Qua la mano! Io mangio come un bisonte a digiuno da una settimana. Lo dico piano altrimenti  @Arcistufo Flintstone mi fa a pezzi


Ma perché?


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> No


Molto male.


----------



## CIRCE74 (7 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Le devi ingoiare
> Con del limone


Vomito!!!


----------



## CIRCE74 (7 Luglio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Qua la mano! Io mangio come un bisonte a digiuno da una settimana. Lo dico piano altrimenti  @Arcistufo Flintstone mi fa a pezzi


Allora parliamo a bassa voce


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Qua la mano! Io mangio come un bisonte a digiuno da una settimana. Lo dico piano altrimenti  @Arcistufo Flintstone mi fa a pezzi


tu non fai testo.  è per quell'altra faccenda che Arcistufo potrebbe farti il cazziatone


----------



## Vera (7 Luglio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma perché?


Hai detto che mangi le mucche vive


----------



## Vera (7 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu non fai testo.  è per quell'altra faccenda che Arcistufo potrebbe farti il cazziatone


Quale altra faccenda?


----------



## omicron (7 Luglio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Molto male.


Ne rimane di più per te


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Quale altra faccenda?


il pesce


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> 40 kg. e si mettono a dieta sono deficienti


si chiamano anoressiche.  anche se pare ci siano anche dei ragazzi.  ed in effetti ne vedo parecchi di ventenni che portano la S o la 46 di pantaloni


----------



## Vera (7 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> il pesce


Mi vuole bene lo stesso


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Mi vuole bene lo stesso


come tutti ovviamente.


----------



## CIRCE74 (7 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> si chiamano anoressiche.  anche se pare ci siano anche dei ragazzi.  ed in effetti ne vedo parecchi di ventenni che portano la S o la 46 di pantaloni


Lasciamo perdere questo discorso...in questi giorni ho dovuto toccare con mano questo tipo di situazione e sono rimasta sconvolta...sentirne parlare è un conto, vedere effettivamente cosa succede, quello che pensano e fanno le persone affette da queste patologie è devastante.


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Lasciamo perdere questo discorso...in questi giorni ho dovuto toccare con mano questo tipo di situazione e sono rimasta sconvolta...sentirne parlare è un conto, vedere effettivamente cosa succede, quello che pensano e fanno le persone affette da queste patologie è devastante.


appunto, quindi sai che parlare di generici deficienti è un tantino superficiale


----------



## CIRCE74 (7 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> appunto, quindi sai che parlare di generici deficienti è un tantino superficiale


Hai ragione...me ne sono resa conto dopo,ho toppato


----------



## CIRCE74 (7 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> appunto, quindi sai che parlare di generici deficienti è un tantino superficiale


Ho cancellato


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ho cancellato


non era per quello che ti ho quotata


----------



## CIRCE74 (7 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> non era per quello che ti ho quotata


Non l'ho fatto perché mi hai quotato, rileggendola  mi sono resa conto di avere sbagliato ed ho preferito cancellare


----------



## Koala (7 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> si chiamano anoressiche.  anche se pare ci siano anche dei ragazzi.  ed in effetti ne vedo parecchi di ventenni che portano la S o la 46 di pantaloni


Alcune anoressiche altre fanatiche sceme! E c’è una grandissima differenza… io parlavo di quest’ultime


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Alcune anoressiche altre fanatiche sceme! E c’è una grandissima differenza… io parlavo di quest’ultime


perlamorrrdddeddddio non usare la parola scema che poi appare.    una ragazza di 46 kg o è alta come Ipazia oppure è per forza anoressica.   l'anoressia spesso nasce da un atteggiamento fanatico che cela problemi molto più grossi.    il confine è labilissimo


----------



## Koala (7 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> perlamorrrdddeddddio non usare la parola scema che poi appare.    una ragazza di 46 kg o è alta come Ipazia oppure è per forza anoressica.   l'anoressia spesso nasce da un atteggiamento fanatico che cela problemi molto più grossi.    il confine è labilissimo


40kg sono figurativi… facciamo una normopeso che mangia come un bue e non ingrassa e si mette a dieta ok? “No questo dolcetto non posso mangiarlo sono a dieta” ma vai a cagare a via vaffanculo va


----------



## omicron (7 Luglio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> 40kg sono figurativi… facciamo una normopeso che mangia come un bue e non ingrassa e si mette a dieta ok? “No questo dolcetto non posso mangiarlo sono a dieta” ma vai a cagare a via vaffanculo va


Lo fanno per sentirsi dire quanto sono fighe


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> 40kg sono figurativi… facciamo una normopeso che mangia come un bue e non ingrassa e si mette a dieta ok? “No questo dolcetto non posso mangiarlo sono a dieta” ma vai a cagare a via vaffanculo va


una frattura scomposta del setto nasale è un ottimo promemoria per ste soggette


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> 40kg sono figurativi… facciamo una normopeso che mangia come un bue e non ingrassa e si mette a dieta ok? “No questo dolcetto non posso mangiarlo sono a dieta” ma vai a cagare a via vaffanculo va


È lo stesso atteggiamento che altri hanno nei confronti delle persone sovrappeso.
Ma ognuno avrà diritto di avere il peso che ha e di mangiare come gli pare?
Io mi domanderei piuttosto perché sente il bisogno di dire che si trattiene. Può essere un problema suo e trovare autostima affermando con se stessa di essere in grado di limitarsi o può essere un problema del gruppo che spinge per il consumo.
Il secondo caso l’ho sperimentato più volte per gli alcolici o il fumo. Cose che non mi interessano.
Però sono stata in gruppi in cui la mia “astinenza“ (tra virgolette perché non dovevo resistere a nessuna tentazione) mi è stata fatta pesare, perché veniva interpretata come un rimprovero indiretto.
Per fortuna sono sempre meno le persone che fumano e semmai sono loro pressate, ma per gli alcolici continuo a essere sotto pressione. L’esortazione “Dai, per stasera!” è la più frequente e lascia intendere che però sotto sotto mi piacerebbe .
Forse quella ragazza non è magra o normopeso facilmente e deve costantemente respingere inviti a mangiarne ancora un altro.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Lo fanno per sentirsi dire quanto sono fighe


Ma perché?
Tu non mangi pane per apparire virtuosa? No.
Anche gli altri.
Poi se anche una “cercasse complimenti“, che cosa costa farglieli?


----------



## Vera (7 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> una frattura scomposta del setto nasale è un ottimo promemoria per ste soggette


Quoto te ma mi rivolgo anche a @Koala e @omicron 
Non pensate che quella ragazza possa avere disturbi alimentari? Voi vedete una cretina, lei vede una brutta cicciona.


----------



## omicron (7 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma perché?
> Tu non mangi pane per apparire virtuosa? No.
> Anche gli altri.
> Poi se anche una “cercasse complimenti“, che cosa costa farglieli?


Ma perché si, perché ne conosco che fanno così
E io di solito o le ignoro o se sono in confidenza si beccano o il vaffa


----------



## omicron (7 Luglio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Quoto te ma mi rivolgo anche a @Koala e @omicron
> Non pensate che quella ragazza possa avere disturbi alimentari? Voi vedete una cretina, lei vede una brutta cicciona.


No no guarda, conosco un paio di ragazze con problemi alimentari, non parlano in quel modo


----------



## Vera (7 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> No no guarda, conosco un paio di ragazze con problemi alimentari, non parlano in quel modo


Sai anche cosa pensano? La maggior parte di loro non parlano dei loro disturbi.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma perché si, perché ne conosco che fanno così
> E io di solito o le ignoro o se sono in confidenza si beccano o il vaffa


Io faccio i complimenti.
Sono gratis


----------



## omicron (7 Luglio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Sai anche cosa pensano? La maggior parte di loro non parlano dei loro disturbi.


Una con me ne ha parlato a lungo 
L’altra non direttamente


----------



## omicron (7 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io faccio i complimenti.
> Sono gratis


Certo anche io, ma se me li chiedi perché vuoi sentirteli fare io mi astengo, se te li faccio voglio essere sincera


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Certo anche io, ma se me li chiedi perché vuoi sentirteli fare io mi astengo, se te li faccio voglio essere sincera


Ma io sono sincera.


----------



## omicron (7 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma io sono sincera.


Se ti chiedono indirettamente “dimmi che sono bella” magari sei sincera ma non spontanea 
Un po’ come un’amica di mia cognata che per il compleanno ha chiesto al fidanzato anello e proposta di matrimonio e poi “ non lo vedo convinto”


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Quoto te ma mi rivolgo anche a @Koala e @omicron
> Non pensate che quella ragazza possa avere disturbi alimentari? Voi vedete una cretina, lei vede una brutta cicciona.


se hai letto il mio scambio con Circe, sai già come la penso.   la tua opzione l'ho già considerata.   valutavo solo il piano B.   ovvero oca giuliva


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Se ti chiedono indirettamente “dimmi che sono bella” magari sei sincera ma non spontanea
> Un po’ come un’amica di mia cognata che per il compleanno ha chiesto al fidanzato anello e proposta di matrimonio e poi “ non lo vedo convinto”


Non so cosa sia spontaneo... comunque non dico “che begli occhi“ a chi è strabico. Ma per il peso, non mi sento forzata, è una variabile molto varia. Una che era 120kg ed è scesa a 100 è dimagrita un botto. Mica mi devo sforzare a riconoscerlo.


----------



## omicron (7 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non so cosa sia spontaneo... comunque non dico “che begli occhi“ a chi è strabico. Ma per il peso, non mi sento forzata, è una variabile molto varia. Una che era 120kg ed è scesa a 100 è dimagrita un botto. Mica mi devo sforzare a riconoscerlo.


No quello no 
Ma non si parlava di quello


----------



## Koala (7 Luglio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Quoto te ma mi rivolgo anche a @Koala e @omicron
> Non pensate che quella ragazza possa avere disturbi alimentari? Voi vedete una cretina, lei vede una brutta cicciona.


Il disturbo alimentare è una cosa, e ti parlo da persona che era in grave sovrappeso (perché si sa, il disturbo alimentare vale anche per le cicciotte come me), quella che lo fa per farsi notare è tutt’altro


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Luglio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Il disturbo alimentare è una cosa, e ti parlo da persona che era in grave sovrappeso (perché si sa, il disturbo alimentare vale anche per le cicciotte come me), quella che lo fa per farsi notare è tutt’altro


Io ho una delle mie più care amiche che rasenta l anoressia...
Ma ...la rasenta...
Ci naviga a vista da anni...
Da sempre...
Mangiare con lei è una pena...
Ti fa togliere il cibo da tavola...
E detto da me che sto stra attenta...
Ma quando si è con amici...lo metti in conto...
Si mangia molto di più...
Ma è anche il bello di stare in compagnia...
E che cazz...
(Ribadisco poi io vado avanti a yogurt e frutta..
)


----------



## Koala (7 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io ho una delle mie più care amiche che rasenta l anoressia...
> Ma ...la rasenta...
> Ci naviga a vista da anni...
> Da sempre...
> ...


Quello dei disturbi alimentari è un argomento troppo delicato… se ci entri in quei circoli non ci esci facilmente… anoressia come obesità… il mio commento era riferito a chi mente sapendo di mentire


----------



## ologramma (8 Luglio 2022)

La vecchiaia buona o meno ce l’hai in base a come hai vissuto fino ad allora
[/QUOTE]
 Io non ho detto che sono stato sempre attento  quindi riporto quello che sono adesso


----------



## danny (8 Luglio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Sai anche cosa pensano? La maggior parte di loro non parlano dei loro disturbi.


E anche di questo ne avrei da parlare io per esperienza.
E' un mondo che a chi ne è fuori risulta incomprensibile.
Chi è dentro, deve sforzarsi di comprendere ciò che non è intuibile.
Nulla è ovvio quando si approcciano i disturbi alimentari.


----------



## danny (8 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Lasciamo perdere questo discorso...in questi giorni ho dovuto toccare con mano questo tipo di situazione e sono rimasta sconvolta...sentirne parlare è un conto, vedere effettivamente cosa succede, quello che pensano e fanno le persone affette da queste patologie è devastante.


E' un disturbo psichiatrico, di solito, non nutrizionale.
Anche se poi a curarlo ci sono i medici nutrizionisti, che hanno il compito di evitare danni importanti alla persona o la morte.


----------



## omicron (8 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> E' un disturbo psichiatrico, di solito, non nutrizionale.
> Anche se poi a curarlo ci sono i medici nutrizionisti, che hanno il compito di evitare danni importanti alla persona o la morte.


ma infatti io parlavo con una ragazza che mi diceva che lei non mangiava non per dimagrire, sapeva perfettamente di essere magra, ma lei non mangiava per punirsi, perchè era cattiva e si doveva punire


----------



## danny (8 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma infatti io parlavo con una ragazza che mi diceva che lei non mangiava non per dimagrire, sapeva perfettamente di essere magra, ma lei non mangiava per punirsi, perchè era cattiva e si doveva punire


E' un'estrema forma di controllo sul proprio corpo, in genere, derivante da un'ossessione.
Spesso l'anoressia è solo il sintomo di un disturbo psichiatrica latente.


----------



## omicron (8 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> E' un'estrema forma di controllo sul proprio corpo, in genere, derivante da un'ossessione.
> Spesso l'anoressia è solo il sintomo di un disturbo psichiatrica latente.


e probabilmente anche genetico, la zia di questa ragazza aveva lo stesso problema (aveva perchè è morta)


----------



## danny (8 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> e probabilmente anche genetico, la zia di questa ragazza aveva lo stesso problema (aveva perchè è morta)


Senza indulgere troppo nell'approfondimento, esistono fattori predisponenti (e qui la componente genetica può avere peso), scatenanti (l'ambiente, particolari episodi accaduti etc.) e di mantenimento (gestione dei familiari, abitudini di vita etc.).


----------



## omicron (8 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Senza indulgere troppo nell'approfondimento, esistono fattori predisponenti (e qui la componente genetica può avere peso), scatenanti (l'ambiente, particolari episodi accaduti etc.) e di mantenimento (gestione dei familiari, abitudini di vita etc.).


Ma sicuramente, però se mi parli di patologie psichiatriche, l’ereditarietà è una componente fondamentale


----------



## CIRCE74 (8 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> E' un disturbo psichiatrico, di solito, non nutrizionale.
> Anche se poi a curarlo ci sono i medici nutrizionisti, che hanno il compito di evitare danni importanti alla persona o la morte.


Giusto, è un bruttissimo problema, difficile da risolvere...mi trovo in una situazione in cui, visto il  legame che ho con le persone coinvolte, vorrei aiutare ma non so come fare... cercherò di fare sentire la mia vicinanza il più possibile e nel caso ci fosse qualcosa di concreto da fare io ci sarò...


----------



## danny (8 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Giusto, è un bruttissimo problema, difficile da risolvere...mi trovo in una situazione in cui, visto il  legame che ho con le persone coinvolte, vorrei aiutare ma non so come fare... cercherò di fare sentire la mia vicinanza il più possibile e nel caso ci fosse qualcosa di concreto da fare io ci sarò...


È una cosa che ti porti per sempre.
Anche adesso, mia figlia che è in terapia farmacologica e sta bene (rispetto a prima) va in crisi se sposti l'ordine delle cose in frigorifero. È un problema che ci hanno spiegato in ospedale nei corsi. Lei non dovrebbe avere accesso al frigorifero né fare la spesa.
Ma non sempre è possibile.
Aiutare richiede energie e competenze che nessuno dal di fuori può comprendere quanto ingenti siano.
E oltre a prosciugarti come genitore (la gestione delle energie individuali è un altro grosso problema) ti pone nella terribile situazione di dover usare strategie, quelle che ti indicano in ospedale per evitare il mantenimento.
O il suicidio.
Perché comunque il risultato massimo che puoi ottenere non è mai la guarigione. 
I disturbi alimentari restano tutta la vita. 
È la sopravvivenza al disturbo. 
È un lavoraccio per i professionisti, una persona comune non può risolvere granché.


----------



## perplesso (8 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Giusto, è un bruttissimo problema, difficile da risolvere...mi trovo in una situazione in cui, visto il  legame che ho con le persone coinvolte, vorrei aiutare ma non so come fare... cercherò di fare sentire la mia vicinanza il più possibile e nel caso ci fosse qualcosa di concreto da fare io ci sarò...


nel dubbio non fare nulla,   già sapere che ci sei è sufficiente.


----------



## CIRCE74 (8 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> È una cosa che ti porti per sempre.
> Anche adesso, mia figlia che è in terapia farmacologica e sta bene (rispetto a prima) va in crisi se sposti l'ordine delle cose in frigorifero. È un problema che ci hanno spiegato in ospedale nei corsi. Lei non dovrebbe avere accesso al frigorifero né fare la spesa.
> Ma non sempre è possibile.
> Aiutare richiede energie e competenze che nessuno dal di fuori può comprendere quanto ingenti siano.
> ...


Una persona da sola non può fare niente!..sai la cosa che mi ha lasciata più basita cos'è stata? A questa ragazzina dà fastidio vedere troppo cibo tutto insieme...tipo se ti trovi in quei bar dove hanno una grande vetrina con il dolce e salato tutto esposto in gran quantità...l'ho vista quasi scappare... è una cosa che mi ha fatto un male cane...quando pensi a questi disturbi pensi solo che l'unico problema che hanno le persone affette da questa patologia sia il non mangiare...ci sono invece un sacco di comportamenti che sembrano assurdi alla vista di una persona "sana" che invece fanno capire il loro disagio quando devono affrontare il cibo.
Quello che deve affrontare il genitore è pesantissimo anche perché da una parte sta ovviamente male per tuo figlio è preoccupato ma dall'altra parte monta la rabbia per il dover affrontare una cosa di cui spesso non si riesce a capire a fondo l'origine...questo mi è stato raccontato ed ho visto.


----------



## CIRCE74 (8 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> nel dubbio non fare nulla,   già sapere che ci sei è sufficiente.


Farò in modo che non ci siano mai dubbi in proposito...


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Una persona da sola non può fare niente!..sai la cosa che mi ha lasciata più basita cos'è stata? A questa ragazzina dà fastidio vedere troppo cibo tutto insieme...tipo se ti trovi in quei bar dove hanno una grande vetrina con il dolce e salato tutto esposto in gran quantità...l'ho vista quasi scappare... è una cosa che mi ha fatto un male cane...quando pensi a questi disturbi pensi solo che l'unico problema che hanno le persone affette da questa patologia sia il non mangiare...ci sono invece un sacco di comportamenti che sembrano assurdi alla vista di una persona "sana" che invece fanno capire il loro disagio quando devono affrontare il cibo.
> Quello che deve affrontare il genitore è pesantissimo anche perché da una parte sta ovviamente male per tuo figlio è preoccupato ma dall'altra parte monta la rabbia per il dover affrontare una cosa di cui spesso non si riesce a capire a fondo l'origine...questo mi è stato raccontato ed ho visto.


Conosco uno che ci aspettato ai giardini mentre eravamo in pizzeria. Il cibo e la gente che mangiava gli causavano repulsione. 
Adesso va al ristorante volentieri.


----------



## Marjanna (9 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> È una cosa che ti porti per sempre.
> Anche adesso, mia figlia che è in terapia farmacologica e sta bene (rispetto a prima) va in crisi se sposti l'ordine delle cose in frigorifero. È un problema che ci hanno spiegato in ospedale nei corsi. Lei non dovrebbe avere accesso al frigorifero né fare la spesa.
> Ma non sempre è possibile.
> Aiutare richiede energie e competenze che nessuno dal di fuori può comprendere quanto ingenti siano.
> ...


Perdonami Danny, non voglio darti contro, ma di tutti sti illustri professori, ce n'è uno che abbia colto alcuni lati di tua moglie? 
Perchè per quel poco che ho letto di lei, io non vedo così casuale il senso di mettere in ordine un frigo (o altro).
Il rapporto tra te e tua moglie arriva a me come qualcosa di veramente contorto. Tu sei un uomo che ci prova, che lotta, non lo metto in dubbio, ma non sei felice.
E tua moglie, pensi la sappia amare? O dovrei dire: pensi sappia amare?
Faccio fatica a leggere la parola per sempre, a fronte di una ragazzina, sembra quasi una condanna.
Il disturbo non pensi possa essere una manifestazione della distorsione che ha assorbito, perchè vuoi allontanare l'idea che l'origine sia dal contesto familiare?
E' possibile che neppure questo ti abbia dato la spinta per affrontare tua moglie, per scavare?


----------



## danny (9 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Una persona da sola non può fare niente!..sai la cosa che mi ha lasciata più basita cos'è stata? A questa ragazzina dà fastidio vedere troppo cibo tutto insieme...tipo se ti trovi in quei bar dove hanno una grande vetrina con il dolce e salato tutto esposto in gran quantità...l'ho vista quasi scappare... è una cosa che mi ha fatto un male cane...quando pensi a questi disturbi pensi solo che l'unico problema che hanno le persone affette da questa patologia sia il non mangiare...ci sono invece un sacco di comportamenti che sembrano assurdi alla vista di una persona "sana" che invece fanno capire il loro disagio quando devono affrontare il cibo.
> Quello che deve affrontare il genitore è pesantissimo anche perché da una parte sta ovviamente male per tuo figlio è preoccupato ma dall'altra parte monta la rabbia per il dover affrontare una cosa di cui spesso non si riesce a capire a fondo l'origine...questo mi è stato raccontato ed ho visto.


È un casino. 
Avendo partecipato a incontri con altre coppie per lungo tempo,  hai testimonianze dirette e ti rendi conto del senso di impotenza di tutti. 
Le reazioni col trascorrere degli anni sono diverse,  dalla rabbia alla disperazione fino alla fine all'alimentazione,  al rancore. Di tutto.
Credo che sia una patologia psichiatrica misconosciuta ai più, che la associano alle diete. 
In realtà si associa all'autolesionismo in tutte le sue forme, con stati ossessivi e maniacal i.


----------



## danny (9 Luglio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Perdonami Danny, non voglio darti contro, ma di tutti sti illustri professori, ce n'è uno che abbia colto alcuni lati di tua moglie?
> Perchè per quel poco che ho letto di lei, io non vedo così casuale il senso di mettere in ordine un frigo (o altro).
> Il rapporto tra te e tua moglie arriva a me come qualcosa di veramente contorto. Tu sei un uomo che ci prova, che lotta, non lo metto in dubbio, ma non sei felice.
> E tua moglie, pensi la sappia amare? O dovrei dire: pensi sappia amare?
> ...


In generale tutti ci hanno ritenuti molto collaborativi.
Mia moglie ha reazioni nella norma,  ovvero previste in questi tipi di eventi.
Lo psicologo dice che mia figlia ha un forte legame con sua madre. La considera una donna forte, un suo modello, mentre papà è il lato autorevole e comprensivo.
Tutto sommato nella norma.
Tieni conto che le situazioni che vedono gli specialisti sono di livello allucinante, in molti casi.
Per cui noi siamo assolutamente equilibrati, collaborativi e capaci di gestire la situazione, in rapporto alla media di ciò che c'è in giro.
Ci credo anche. Ci sono stati genitori che hanno sparato ai figli. (non posso dire di più,  ma accade anche questo).
I problemi parentali importanti sono altri e sono inimmaginabili.
Almeno per i racconti che ho letto su questo forum, dove generalmente traspare solo una realtà abbastanza tranquilla.


----------



## Marjanna (9 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> In generale tutti ci hanno ritenuti molto collaborativi.
> Mia moglie ha reazioni nella norma,  ovvero previste in questi tipi di eventi.
> Lo psicologo dice che mia figlia ha un forte legame con sua madre. La considera una donna forte, un suo modello, mentre papà è il lato autorevole e comprensivo.
> Tutto sommato nella norma.
> ...


Tutto sommato nella norma.
Io non so come sia per altri.
Io leggo di una ragazzina, che solo qualche anno fa si poteva chiamare bambina, che è stata ricoverata e sedata tanto che manco riusciva a leggere, mentre la madre si presentava alla porta del reparto col ghigno. Si è beccata pure un'infezione. 
La madre è una donna che cenava con qualche arancio, dal fisico minuto, e che ha potere in un uomo, e tu non sei un uomo qualunque, sei suo padre. Credi che tua figlia non abbia visto quanto potere ha tua moglie su di te? Cos'ha fatto tua moglie per ottenere questo grande amore da te?
Come l'ha mantenuto? Com'è possibile questo? 

Tua figlia sarà per sempre perchè voi siate assolutamente. 

Povera tata.


----------



## Andromeda4 (9 Luglio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Certo, esiste il rischio.
> Ma sfortunatamente qualsiasi cosa butti in pancia non è sicura al 100%
> 
> Per questo ci vuole attenzione.
> ...


Con il pesce crudo ci sono cresciuta. Vivevo in Puglia, al mare, dove il pesce crudo era come dire gli arrosticini dove abito ora. Mai stata male, mai avuto infezioni.


----------



## Andromeda4 (9 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma la consistenza del pesce crudo...


Non devi masticarlo tanto.


----------



## Andromeda4 (9 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Io ho provato a mangiare le ostriche 2 volte...mi fanno senso in bocca ..le ho sputate tutte e 2 le volte nel tovagliolo


A casa mia solo io e mia madre le mangiamo. Mio padre odia il pesce ma un particolare il crudo, mia sorella e mio fratello non le tollerano, mia sorella le vomita all'istante.


----------



## ologramma (9 Luglio 2022)

pesce crudo no mai e mai lo mangerò, tollero tutto e mi piace tutto


----------



## omicron (9 Luglio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Non devi masticarlo tanto.


È viscido


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> È viscido


Ma non è vero su.
Fatti un filetto di tonno crudo, ti sembra di mangiare una bistecca.


----------



## omicron (9 Luglio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma non è vero su.
> Fatti un filetto di tonno crudo, ti sembra di mangiare una bistecca.


No no 
Te lo lascio tutto
Io lo prendo un po’ scottato


----------



## Andromeda4 (9 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> È viscido


Sì, ma è fatto proprio così. Anche la trippa, ad alcuni, non piace perché ha una consistenza strana. Neanche la assaggiano.


----------



## omicron (9 Luglio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Sì, ma è fatto proprio così. Anche la trippa, ad alcuni, non piace perché ha una consistenza strana. Neanche la assaggiano.


Ma infatti la trippa non la mangio


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma infatti la trippa non la mangio


Vabbè te non mangi un cazzo


----------



## omicron (9 Luglio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Vabbè te non mangi un cazzo


Si infatti 
Io non faccio testo
Però la trippa non la mangia neanche mio marito che è notoriamente un’idrovora


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Si infatti
> Io non faccio testo
> Però la trippa non la mangia neanche mio marito che è notoriamente un’idrovora


Immagino quindi che pure il cervello sia fuori discussione


----------



## omicron (9 Luglio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Immagino quindi che pure il cervello sia fuori discussione


Ovviamente 
Una volta l’ho messo in bocca per sbaglio, lo avevo scambiato per coniglio fritto, a momenti vomito l’anima, ho minacciato mia madre di non provarci mai più


----------



## Andromeda4 (9 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma infatti la trippa non la mangio


Stesso discorso quindi... ti condiziona la consistenza...


----------



## omicron (9 Luglio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Stesso discorso quindi... ti condiziona la consistenza...


Non mangio neanche i funghi


----------



## Andromeda4 (9 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Non mangio neanche i funghi


A me fanno venire il mal di testa. Ci sto molto attenta. Pochi solo se proprio proprio mi vanno. E mai i porcini "ignoranti", quelli con tanto olio cotto. Veleno.


----------



## omicron (9 Luglio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> A me fanno venire il mal di testa. Ci sto molto attenta. Pochi solo se proprio proprio mi vanno. E mai i porcini "ignoranti", quelli con tanto olio cotto. Veleno.


Mal di testa no ma quel mollicciume non lo strozzo


----------



## Andromeda4 (9 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Mal di testa no ma quel mollicciume non lo strozzo


Intendi dire "non lo mando giù"?


----------



## CIRCE74 (9 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Non mangio neanche i funghi


Io li adoro!!!!...impazzivo per quelli che nella mia zona vengono chiamate "mazze di tamburo"...hanno il gambo lungo e in principio la cappella chiusa che appunto li fa somigliare a delle mazze di tamburo...con il tempo si schiudono e il cappello è buonissimo fatto sulla gratella!!!...quando invece sono ancora chiusi li faceva mia mamma sott'olio con il peperoncino..ne mangiavo in quantità industriali


----------



## bravagiulia75 (9 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Io li adoro!!!!...impazzivo per quelli che nella mia zona vengono chiamate "mazze di tamburo"...hanno il gambo lungo e in principio la cappella chiusa che appunto li fa somigliare a delle mazze di tamburo...con il tempo si schiudono e il cappello è buonissimo fatto sulla gratella!!!...quando invece sono ancora chiusi li faceva mia mamma sott'olio con il peperoncino..ne mangiavo in quantità industriali


Anche io adoro i funghi ....in tutti modi....


----------



## omicron (9 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Io li adoro!!!!...impazzivo per quelli che nella mia zona vengono chiamate "mazze di tamburo"...hanno il gambo lungo e in principio la cappella chiusa che appunto li fa somigliare a delle mazze di tamburo...con il tempo si schiudono e il cappello è buonissimo fatto sulla gratella!!!...quando invece sono ancora chiusi li faceva mia mamma sott'olio con il peperoncino..ne mangiavo in quantità industriali


Mangiali


----------



## CIRCE74 (9 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Mangiali


Volentieri


----------



## omicron (9 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Volentieri


Tutti tuoi


----------



## CIRCE74 (9 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Tutti tuoi


Non c'è più mio babbo che va in bosco a cercarli...quindi manca la materia prima


----------



## ologramma (9 Luglio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Sì, ma è fatto proprio così. Anche la trippa, ad alcuni, non piace perché ha una consistenza strana. Neanche la assaggiano.


non sanno cosa si perdono , la famosa trippa alla romana


----------



## ologramma (9 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ovviamente
> Una volta l’ho messo in bocca per sbaglio, lo avevo scambiato per coniglio fritto, a momenti vomito l’anima, ho minacciato mia madre di non provarci mai più


cervello fritto è una vita che non lo mangio da quando imperversava la mucca pazza , ora la mia signora non si fida quindi  ricordo il sapore  e come  si scioglieva in bocca , stupendo


----------



## Marjanna (9 Luglio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> A me fanno venire il mal di testa. Ci sto molto attenta. Pochi solo se proprio proprio mi vanno. E mai i porcini "ignoranti", quelli con tanto olio cotto. Veleno.


Ma i porcini "ignoranti" sarebbero quelli tagliati a fettine sottili mangiati crudi?


----------



## Andromeda4 (9 Luglio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> non sanno cosa si perdono , la famosa trippa alla romana


Ottima.
Ci metto sopra anche il parmigiano.


----------



## omicron (9 Luglio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Ottima.
> Ci metto sopra anche il parmigiano.


Lo fanno anche qui, ragù e parmigiano 
Io non ce la faccio


----------



## danny (10 Luglio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Tutto sommato nella norma.
> Io non so come sia per altri.
> Io leggo di una ragazzina, che solo qualche anno fa si poteva chiamare bambina, che è stata ricoverata e sedata tanto che manco riusciva a leggere, mentre la madre si presentava alla porta del reparto col ghigno. Si è beccata pure un'infezione.
> La madre è una donna che cenava con qualche arancio, dal fisico minuto, e che ha potere in un uomo, e tu non sei un uomo qualunque, sei suo padre. Credi che tua figlia non abbia visto quanto potere ha tua moglie su di te? Cos'ha fatto tua moglie per ottenere questo grande amore da te?
> ...


È però una tua sceneggiatura.
Ogni persona che legge una storia,  crea una propria struttura dove definisce i personaggi e gli avvenimenti, cogliendo le parti che ritiene essenziali e sottoponendole alla propria personale sensibilità, ma dimentica di ciò che nella storia è stato per varie ragioni tralasciato.
Per semplificare,  ci sono film che raccontano decenni di vita di una persona in due ore.
Il tutto è solo una parte, filtrata da chi guarda
Io che questa storia la conosco perché l'ho vissuta vedo un'altra cosa.
È un problema di questa modalità di comunicazione che colgo ormai anche in altri thread e argomenti.
Potrei raccontare altri particolari, che non posso né voglio per motivi di privacy,  ma nulla sarebbe più efficace della conoscenza fisica e diretta,  che farebbe comprendere tutto.
Sono anni che sono qui.
Alcune cose mi sono state utili, credo di esser stato utile a molte persone, ma non ho mai trovato la capacità di comunicare con lo stesso equilibrio con cui mi relazioni con persone reali al di fuori.
Non è un limite di chi scrive,  ma del mezzo.
Potrei dirti che sono emerse somiglianze caratteriali con alcuni elementi della mia famiglia. La psichiatra ha considerato però del tutto irrilevante la questione genetica.  Non è importante definire infatti una causa,  ma trovare la via d'uscita, ovvero gestire alcune caratteristiche caratteriali per evitare che siano limitanti o autodistruttive.
È la parte più difficile. Serve imparare questo. 
Ricordando comunque che anche nelle sceneggiature dei film i personaggi evolvono, figuriamoci nella vita.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> È però una tua sceneggiatura.
> Ogni persona che legge una storia,  crea una propria struttura dove definisce i personaggi e gli avvenimenti, cogliendo le parti che ritiene essenziali e sottoponendole alla propria personale sensibilità, ma dimentica di ciò che nella storia è stato per varie ragioni tralasciato.
> Per semplificare,  ci sono film che raccontano decenni di vita di una persona in due ore.
> Il tutto è solo una parte, filtrata da chi guarda
> ...


È evidente che non si può cambiare la genetica e neppure è possibile cambiare il passato.
Però tutti ragioniamo sul passato per non riprodurre ciò che riteniamo che abbia avuto effetti negativi.
Se rigidamente non si vuole cambiare come adulti e come genitori e gestire noi stessi,  è difficile poter riuscire a gestire i figli. Anche i figli che vogliamo considerare ”normali”.

Andando O.T. mi viene in mente una amica che si lamentava delle fissazioni della figlia adolescente per alcuni marchi, ma lei prendeva camicie e polo solo di un marchio famoso.


----------



## danny (10 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È evidente che non si può cambiare la genetica e neppure è possibile cambiare il passato.
> Però tutti ragioniamo sul passato per non riprodurre ciò che riteniamo che abbia avuto effetti negativi.
> Se rigidamente non si vuole cambiare come adulti e come genitori e gestire noi stessi,  è difficile poter riuscire a gestire i figli. Anche i figli che vogliamo considerare ”normali”.
> 
> Andando O.T. mi viene in mente una amica che si lamentava delle fissazioni della figlia adolescente per alcuni marchi, ma lei prendeva camicie e polo solo di un marchio famoso.


Sì, ma capisci che utilizzare sempre e solo un proprio schema mentale rifiutando di accettare che professionisti in sede opportuna abbiano fornito differenti diagnosi è iniziare un confronto sterile?
In sintesi: vi sono fattori predisponenti.
Poi ci sono quelli scatenanti.
Dad e lockdown hanno causato un aumento allucinante dei disturbi mentali.
Negli adolescenti è stata strage. Questo a detta di tutti i professionisti che abbiamo incontrato nel percorso.
Strage con scarsità di risorse,  tanto che i posti in neuropsichiatria infantile sono sempre esauriti e si deve finire in pediatria, dove poveri professionisti devono dividersi tra più strutture ed ospedali, mettendoci un impegno che merita tutto il nostro ringraziamento.
Nel momento in cui c'è stato un ritorno alla vita sociale, indispensabile per un adolescente. mia figlia ha cominciato a ritrovare il suo equilibrio.
Ovviamente in aggiunta alla terapia, perché quando si rompe un equilibrio tornare indietro non è così facile.
Certo,  ci sono stati adolescenti che in Dad sono stati anche meglio,  ma questo dipende dalla struttura personale.
Anche io, per esempio, soffro se non ho una vita. Fosse per me uscirei tutte le sere. Altri no, amano stare in casa, o da soli.
L'equilibrio non è mai uguale per tutti.
Per qutsro giudicare secondo i propri parametri e schemi è quasi sempre andare fuori strada.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, ma capisci che utilizzare sempre e solo un proprio schema mentale rifiutando di accettare che professionisti in sede opportuna abbiano fornito differenti diagnosi è iniziare un confronto sterile?
> In sintesi: vi sono fattori predisponenti.
> Poi ci sono quelli scatenanti.
> Dad e lockdown hanno causato un aumento allucinante dei disturbi mentali.
> ...


Però magari non saltare la cena e preparare qualcosa di buono potrebbe fare parte della gestione?


----------



## danny (10 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però magari non saltare la cena e preparare qualcosa di buono potrebbe fare parte della gestione?


Questo accade.
Mia figlia attualmente mangia più di noi due.
Avendo un metabolismo da adolescente non può che essere così.
Il problema non è mai solo legato a quanto si mangia, però.
Tutte le donne hanno approcci controversi al cibo e parlano di diete,  lamentandosi di essere troppo grasse, troppo magre,  enumerando i chili persi etc
Ma qui siamo in un altro campo.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Questo accade.
> Mia figlia attualmente mangia più di noi due.
> Avendo un metabolismo da adolescente non può che essere così.
> Il problema non è mai solo legato a quanto si mangia, però.
> ...


Tutte no. E magari con una figlia con (anche) disturbi del comportamento alimentare molte eviterebbero.


----------



## omicron (10 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutte no. E magari con una figlia con (anche) disturbi del comportamento alimentare molte eviterebbero.


Comunque i genitori fann tanto, mio cognato vende robaccia per dimagrire spacciata per alimentazione sana, mia cognata è il guerra  coi chili di troppo praticamente da sempre, non parlano d’altro: dieta, fisico, aspetto estetico, mangiare poco, selfie, ecc…
Hanno una bambina di 5 anni e mezzo che fisicamente è magrissima (come il nonno paterno), questa se ne esce con “no basta non mangio più che sennò poi ingrasso e non mi vuole nessuno”


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Comunque i genitori fann tanto, mio cognato vende robaccia per dimagrire spacciata per alimentazione sana, mia cognata è il guerra  coi chili di troppo praticamente da sempre, non parlano d’altro: dieta, fisico, aspetto estetico, mangiare poco, selfie, ecc…
> Hanno una bambina di 5 anni e mezzo che fisicamente è magrissima (come il nonno paterno), questa se ne esce con “no basta non mangio più che sennò poi ingrasso e non mi vuole nessuno”


Ma è difficile che ci sia consapevolezza.


----------



## omicron (10 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma è difficile che ci sia consapevolezza.


Ah che loro non hanno consapevolezza io ne sono consapevole
Poi mia cognata si lamenta che la bimba è troppo materiale e sfrutta un po’ le amichette e le prevarica, lo fa anche con mia figlia che le mette i piedi in testa appena può


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ah che loro non hanno consapevolezza io ne sono consapevole
> Poi mia cognata si lamenta che la bimba è troppo materiale e sfrutta un po’ le amichette e le prevarica, lo fa anche con mia figlia che le mette i piedi in testa appena può


Ed evidentemente tu sei orgogliosa del “carattere” di tua figlia..
Ma è così per tutti.


----------



## omicron (10 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ed evidentemente tu sei orgogliosa del “carattere” di tua figlia..
> Ma è così per tutti.


A me in realtà piacerebbe che mia figlia si svegliasse un po’


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> A me in realtà piacerebbe che mia figlia si svegliasse un po’


Povera... nemmeno 5 anni!
La mia a quella età era la vittima di tutti. Direi che presto ha dimostrato ben altro.


----------



## omicron (10 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Povera... nemmeno 5 anni!
> La mia a quella età era la vittima di tutti. Direi che presto ha dimostrato ben altro.


Lo so che è piccola, però mi piacerebbe si facesse un po’ valere
Io alla sua età menavo tutti


----------



## Marjanna (10 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> È però una tua sceneggiatura.
> Ogni persona che legge una storia,  crea una propria struttura dove definisce i personaggi e gli avvenimenti, cogliendo le parti che ritiene essenziali e sottoponendole alla propria personale sensibilità, ma dimentica di ciò che nella storia è stato per varie ragioni tralasciato.
> Per semplificare,  ci sono film che raccontano decenni di vita di una persona in due ore.
> Il tutto è solo una parte, filtrata da chi guarda
> ...


Non metto in dubbio che ci sia stata un'evoluzione in te nel corso del tempo. E così lo sarà per tua figlia crescendo.
Mi hanno molto colpito alcuni termini che hai usato, specialmente _per sempre_.
Mi ha dato la percezione di "non ci si può fare niente", è segnata.
Sicuramente io non ho le competenze, ne la soluzione, però io leggo di una ragazzina, non ricordo l'età precisa, 14, 16 anni, e più che risposte definitive, mi vengono milioni di domande. Si è così elastici a quell'età, aperti mentalmente, veloci, nella foresta che si attraversa per trovare se stessi, che fatico davvero a vedere qualcosa di chiuso, finito, delineato per sempre.
Ma non era un giudizio, men che meno su di te.
Riguardo quello che ti ho scritto, su tua moglie, mi sono anche chiesta: ma Danny cosa può fare? Non può mica cambiare una persona.
Non è che non ho considerato che ci sia molto altro, che qui non hai scritto, che negli anni siano accadute altre cose, ti ho scritto una cosa che mi è sembrata emergere dal tuo scritto. Neppure mi ci metto a considerare se come famiglia siate peggio o meglio di.
Ti chiedo scusa se ho quotato quello che hai scritto senza essere in grado di scrivere qualcosa che possa davvero essere utile. Immagino tu sia stanco dopo tutti i mesi pesanti che hai vissuto.

Forse sbaglio anche ora, nel scriverti queste parole. Ma non è che ti ho quotato per dirne una da banco del pesce.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Lo so che è piccola, però mi piacerebbe si facesse un po’ valere
> Io alla sua età menavo tutti


Non è un modo di farsi valere.


----------



## perplesso (10 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Lo so che è piccola, però mi piacerebbe si facesse un po’ valere
> Io alla sua età menavo tutti


teppista


----------



## omicron (10 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è un modo di farsi valere.


No lo so, ma lei subisce da tutti
E neanche se ne rende conto




perplesso ha detto:


> teppista


No no, ero la cocchina dei maestri, ma se mi facevo un dispetto le prendevi


----------



## perplesso (10 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> No lo so, ma lei subisce da tutti
> E neanche se ne rende conto
> 
> 
> ...


teppista e pure paracula


----------



## bravagiulia75 (10 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> teppista e pure paracula



Lo stavo pensando anche io...


----------



## omicron (10 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> teppista e pure paracula


Portavo anche i fiori alle maestre 
Ma chiacchieravo e mi mandavano fuori della porta 


bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Lo stavo pensando anche io...


Santa io


----------



## perplesso (10 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Portavo anche i fiori alle maestre
> Ma chiacchieravo e mi mandavano fuori della porta
> 
> Santa io


paracula e mentirosa.  tutte le hai


----------



## omicron (10 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> paracula e mentirosa.  tutte le hai


Son anche gobba


----------



## perplesso (10 Luglio 2022)

l'ho detto che le hai tutte


----------



## omicron (10 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> l'ho detto che le hai tutte


E me ne farò una ragione


----------



## ologramma (10 Luglio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Ottima.
> Ci metto sopra anche il parmigiano.


noi romani ci mettiamo il pecorino , cosa che ha me non piace


----------



## Andromeda4 (10 Luglio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> noi romani ci mettiamo il pecorino , cosa che ha me non piace


Il pecorino è troppo pesante per me. Non sempre lo digerisco, anche se non resisto ad assaggiare quello della mia zona, che è ottimo.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (10 Luglio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Il pecorino è troppo pesante per me. Non sempre lo digerisco, anche se non resisto ad assaggiare quello della mia zona, che è ottimo.


Magari fosse pesante anche per me...
Lo adoro...
Con un bicchiere di vino...
Scende che è una meraviglia


----------



## Andromeda4 (10 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Magari fosse pesante anche per me...
> Lo adoro...
> Con un bicchiere di vino...
> Scende che è una meraviglia


A me piace un po' più fresco, non stagionato. Ed è quello che mi fa meno male.


----------

